# Ketosis Thread



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Post info or questions about Ketosis here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Good summary of what Ketosis is, what causes it, and suggestions....
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/pregnancy/pregnancytoxemia.shtml


"Pregnancy toxemia and ketosis are the result of the high carbohydrate (energy) demand of multiple fetuses in late pregnancy. ...When there is a decrease of glucose levels in the doe's brain, they tend to lay down, become sluggish, and show a loss of appetite. They may get stiff, and walk with a staggering gait. Swelling (edema) .... is not uncommon. Some does may also grind their teeth.... As the disease progresses, the neurological systems become compromised due to lack of glucose. Blindness, stargazing, tremors, aimless walking, ataxia (uncoordinated staggering gait), are seen and eventually the doe becomes comatose. At this stage the fetuses succumb and release toxins that send the doe into endotoxic shock, and death."

Personally, what I saw is a doe that seemed depressed. She didn't want to get up at feed time, was obviously physically uncomfortable, and had edema in her udder and vulva, although we are most likely a few weeks from kidding.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Treatment from website cited above:
"The key to treating toxemia is catching the subtle symptoms promptly. Fist concern is to hydrate the doe and get enough sugars to the brain to get if functioning properly. We have been successful treating does with 50% Dextrose solution and magic. We give 20cc magic two to four times daily at first signs of toxemia."
(More info on website)

What Yarrow suggested and I tweaked (sorry, can't help tweaking) is a high carb diet, Magic, CMPK (homemade), and B Vitamins.
Fritos, crackers, oak leaves, breakfast cereal, and molasses sandwiches. "Magic" which is molasses, corn syrup, and corn oil. Saltine crackers, a bowl of oatmeal with honey or sugar. These high carb food sources give the doe instant usable energy, so that she doesn't continue to digest her own fat and muscle to support life and kids.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you want confirmation of ketosis, you can purchase Keto strips at a pharmacy. The end with the test paper on it is dipped in the doe's urine, and you compare the resulting color to a strip of pics on the side of the container.
http://www.relion.com/diabetes/ketone-test-strips


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

My number one suggestion is don't let your goats get too fat.

Number two would be if you have a doe prone to ketosis don't flush her so she will have more kids and try breeding her more toward the end of the breeding season since in my experience they seem to have more singles and twins than triplets later in the breeding season.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Also, I'm not breeding any goat over age ten again.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Also, I'm not breeding any goat over age ten again.


Yeah good point. Seems like more prevalent in older does. Or at least kills off older does more.


----------



## pfarms (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there ways to prevent or lessen your chances of ketosis in a young doe that is physically sound pre breeding and not flushed?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don't let them get fat!!


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

My advice is: Get to know your does. Get to know them well. Know how they talk, act, sound, and smell. If anybody acts off, walks funny, or goes off feed, do not just assume it is late pregnancy hormones or babies weighing her down. Pay attention to your goats SMELL. Ketosis has a very strong, sweet, acetone scent to it. Some people can smell it and others can't. Once you do you never forget it. If your goat goes down, get her back up. The longer a doe is down, the less likely she is to ever get back up.

I lost my BEAUTIFUL nubian doe Fern last november to ketosis. And I could have saved her, but I ASSUMED, and I ASSUMED wrong.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

As you may know, we recently had a case of ketosis in our herd and didn't realize it until it was too late. Prima lost her babies exactly a month from her due date.

Now I'm watching Zanadu like a _hawk_. She's due on May 20, so she has a little while to go yet, and I'm a little concerned. I'd rather overreact than under-react, if that makes sense.

Here's what I've noticed from her the past few days:

What I'm Concerned About:

--Breathing a bit more heavily, particularly after being on pasture (no more than two hours at a time)
--Tips of her ears do seem colder than the other does'
--Possible "head pressing," which is listed on Fiasco Farm's symptom list
--Overall wants to be around me more, which is a little unlike her. She's usually pretty independent.

The Good (I think):

--Eating like a horse (second cutting grass hay; free choice baking soda; Replamin Plus once per week (she doesn't like that); as well as some alfalfa pellets, BOSS, and grain, which I'm slowly increasing, once per day)
--Doesn't seem to have any issues getting up or down, or at least not any more than you would expect, as big as she's getting.
--Drinks water with gusto (I dissolve Probios in it once in a while these days)

Not Sure What To Think About:

--She's really bagging up (Is that normal? I'm positive about her date)

*My major question involves CMPK*. This saved Prima. I've been reading tons of threads lately on feeding pregnant does, etc., and I've heard it mentioned that some give CMPK similarly to copper bolus and BoSe pre-kidding. However, I haven't been able to find anything concrete, such as when to give it, or how much, or how often. I have CMPK injectible, and can get the oral CMPK from the feed store next week after payday (we are flat broke right now, it's been a hard month). Should I give one or the other to Zanadu as ketosis prevention, late pregnancy support, or...? If so, how often and how much?

I will get a temp on her tomorrow when I have light and help.


----------

